

What We Learned from Sponsoring an Open-Source Developer for a Year - rekoros
https://medium.com/@abs/what-we-learned-from-sponsoring-an-open-source-developer-for-a-year-4438568a1cfd

======
cxa
Kudos to the company for supporting Loïc Hoguin's work on Cowboy.

One of my favorite features of Cowboy is its REST handling[1], which models a
resource as a state machine with callbacks for various behaviors. The API is
similar to Webmachine (another great Erlang project); I find it's a much
clearer abstraction than mapping each HTTP verb + route to a function, which
is what most "REST" frameworks do.

[1]
[http://ninenines.eu/docs/en/cowboy/1.0/guide/rest_handlers/](http://ninenines.eu/docs/en/cowboy/1.0/guide/rest_handlers/)

